# Mechanical Broadheads for Low KE Bow



## jen1kanobi (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't know how I missed it, but I found this thread elsewhere on Archery Talk from 2014 & thought I'd link it here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2282526

& am planning to try the Rage SS 2-blade 100gr... wish me luck & feel free to continue to add input... I will report back


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't use a mechanical broad head. Mechanical's use to much energy for low poundage set ups. There are many great cut on contact heads that perform very well, Wasp Sharp Shooters, Magnus Stingers, G5 Striker, just to name a few.


----------



## jenniferscar83 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. Low poundage bows + Mechanical Broadheads = wounded and lost deer. Use a fixed head if you're shooting under 50lbs. I was shooting 50lbs and using mechanical heads and wouldn't get pass throughs. Now I shoot 62lbs and get good pass throughs with mechanicals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

If you do a search on AT, you'll find that the majority of hunters and archers will steer you clear of mechanicals for low draw weight. Can you kill a whitetail with that set up? Yes. Is it recommended? No. The margin for error is too great, and there are much more efficient ways to harvest an animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

I know many people steer away from mechanicals with low poundage bows, and i cant say i dont agree with them. That being said, my girlfriend is shooting a chill sdx at 50 pounds and 25 inch draw length. Shes shooting the rage ss broadhead which is meant for low poundage bows. Shes shot two doe this year and neither one has made it 50 yards. Her first she hit opposite side shoulder so did not get a pass through. Her second doe was shot at 33 yards and got a complete pass through. I know shes very happy with the broadhead.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Use a mechanical head with a smaller cutting diameter. I shot a mature doe Monday nite. Shooting CPXL at 48# 27" arrows 20 yards shot I passed right thru her and 16" inches into the ground! She went 40 fell over. I shot a buck last year at 27 yards pass thru him also and the was with a 1 1/4" cut. Smaller cut would be best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Rage makes a broad head just for low poundage bows. I shoot between 50-55 lbs and I use rage 40ke. I get great pass throughs. Never have had any issues with them not wanting to open. Call rage they are very helpful.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes they will help you so to sell heads. Stay away from mechanical's with low poundage bows!!


----------



## KAMcClendon (Oct 3, 2016)

Great info. Thanks guys


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

NAP Killzone Low KE are fantastic!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Find a broad head you like. Just because another person likes or hates it doesn't mean you'll like or hate it. KE broad heads are designed for low poundage bows. You just gotta find one you like. Any broad head can fail with poor shoot placement. It up the the shooter to make a good shot. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

Swacker low poundage


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Fixed blade. Slick trick standards or mags


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Avoid mechanical BH's. Use a fixed blade head 3:1 ratio to get the best penetration advantage. As much front of center (point and insert weight) as you can get and limit shots to a reasonable effective range.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Find a broad head you like. Just because another person likes or hates it doesn't mean you'll like or hate it. KE broad heads are designed for low poundage bows. You just gotta find one you like. Any broad head can fail with poor shoot placement. It up the the shooter to make a good shot. Just my 2 cents.


Animals move, it is not only up to the shooter to make a perfect shot. You need to factor in that any animal can move and cause the impact somewhere other than aimed location. That is hunting and the uncontrollable variable inherent in the endeavor we all have to face.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Hunting woods are not a target range. Animals move. Need to factor in for a poor hit, and that leaves mechanical being a poor choice. You have a 50-50 chance of hitting bone on shot at an animal. Shoot a fixed blade with no nose on it. Cut on contact BH.


----------

